#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  My friend's wedding ^_^

## Goddess of Whatever

This is the presentation about my friend's wedding as I promised you guys that I will take a picture for you, mate.

Alright, have fun! 










I miss my friends now.. huh..



GoW

----------


## Captain Sensible

I like you Gow. :Smile:  Imagine turning up to a wedding in bluejeans.

Nice work Gow. Nice pics too. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I like you Gow. Imagine turning up to a wedding in bluejeans.
> 
> Nice work Gow. Nice pics too.


She's a bladdy scruffy oik, isn't she?

As the Cap said - nice report.

----------


## Fabian

Reminds me a bit of my wedding though we had Lao Kao and a cow cut to small pieces instead of a cake.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Nice report GOW.
Though yours looks like a rich persons doodaaa and makes me look a bit stingy with my failure to provide cake and ehh sinsot.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Nice report GOW.
> Though *yours looks like a rich persons* doodaaa and makes me look a bit stingy with my failure to provide cake and ehh sinsot.


No, it's not mine.   :Surprised: ops:  I'm single still, never get married and never have any kids.  :-D

----------


## Marmite the Dog

He didn't mean _your_ wedding, but the one you're reporting. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Thanks for that marmite.

----------


## machangezi

Did you take these pics on the 7th of Nov, Goddess?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Did you take these pics on the 7th of Nov, Goddess?


No, it was on the 12th of Nov, Macha.   :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

Nicely done pics GOW, I am envious of your skill

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Thank you, DrAndy.

It's very easy to do that with "ACD Foto Slate"

Just try it, it's a piece of cake.   :Wink:

----------

